# Help ID these plants...



## zzyzx85 (Dec 5, 2007)

I received some free plants from someone but they didn't know what they were.

I did a little research and I came up with some guesses on some of them.

rotala?









bacopa?

















???









Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first is _Rotala rotundifolia_.

Second is _Bacopa monnieri_.

The last one (in front of the sponge filter?) looks like a _Ludwigia_, possibly _L. repens_.

All are in our Plant Finder.


----------



## Fishrocker (Jan 5, 2008)

I second that opinion Cavan Allen!


----------



## zzyzx85 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool. I was sorta 2 out of 3 on ID'ing the plants. Thanks for the help.

(btw, not sponge filter...it's a sponged filter intake.)


----------



## g8wayg8r (Feb 11, 2008)

The plant to the left of the sponge looks like egeria najas: hooked, sawtooth leaves and the long white roots from the nodes. Check your state laws. It a noxious weed some places.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/plants/StemPlants/CreepingJenny.php

Your last plant is Creeping Jenny


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It doesn't look like _Lysimachia_ to me. That plant is always totally green and has a distinct middle vein that isn't on the plant pictured.


----------

